# Colt Detective Special



## navydoc (Mar 19, 2014)

I bought mine in 1989. At my age 89 a semi-auto slide is very hard to rack so I've gone back to revolvers. My third generation detective special is a natural with Hornady Critical Defense 38 spcl 110 gr FTX ammo. Six rounds single or double action. Very accurate, rapid, and reliable at short range .
"Don't leave home without it."

navydoc
U.S. Navy vet
World War II


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

I wish I hadn't sold mine. I inherited it from my father when he passed, and honestly I didn't know what I had. I wanted a shiny new hi-cap polymer gun and all he sold dusty (and rusty) revolvers were just junk. This one was one of the better preserved specimens, and one of the few regrets.

edit - I am too dumb to post the picture.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice, gotta love Colt pistols, I like the 6 round cylinder as well in a .38 snubbie.. Thank-you for your service, you guys in WWII knew how to win wars.:smt1099


----------



## boogiebassman (Sep 1, 2014)

I just bought this 1951 Colt .38 Special Detective. Not sure what it is worth in it's current condition.
https://plus.google.com/photos/1145...6054200479250743906&oid=114587244041108894334


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I have a Colt Det. Special that was my grandfather's. He would have been 104 the past June. It's a classic, and one that has it's coveted top shelf in my safe. It has the classic dark wood grips and a nickel finish. Nice piece indeed!

http://s1368.photobucket.com/user/Gene_Cardwell/media/IMG_6899_zpsb727b7d0.jpg.html


----------

